# some nodak pic's



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

from today. woke up with no wind an 11 degrees. The last of our open water took a hit. Lost a major roost for us so its been tough. We luckily found another one where the hearty birds are hanging out.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

more...


----------



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice pics Dan keep them coming. I have to get out there one of these years.


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

lols?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## Jeffrey Hamlin (Jan 5, 2008)

AWESOME PICS! Looks like you are having a great time. I can not believe how many birds are there. It is pretty unbelievable.


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Great pix . . . I'm jealous, thanks.


----------



## MidnightSun (May 8, 2009)

wow AMAZING


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Awesome pics, espically the one of the dog.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!! Hopefully there is a bird pile picture that would correspond to all those locked in landers.

11 degrees out - definately not a "tennis shoe" hunt. Makes me shiver just sitting at the computer :lol:. By the way, it's 19 degrees out here.


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

Some magazine quality pics! Very nice. What camera are you using?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Dont know if it was by chance but very nice catch on the interphase birds (Blues with white bellies). Got to love how hardy these birds are. As usual great pics.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Love those photo's, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Man those pics are awesome. Especially the one of Hoeker strutting like a turkey.. :lol:

I think freeze up would be the coolest time to be there.


----------



## Brooke11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome pics- like the single goose and dog one! How long you out there for?


----------



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

Very cool pics, would love to head out there one day. Congrats on a great looking hunt....


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome....sooo jealous right now.


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

wavie said:


> Dont know if it was by chance but very nice catch on the interphase birds (Blues with white bellies). Got to love how hardy these birds are. As usual great pics.


Those caught my eye too, very awesome looking birds for sure. They look so bright and clean in those pics!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Great pics SK, looks like a lot of fun out there.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

docowens said:


> Some magazine quality pics! Very nice. What camera are you using?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


cannon 30d. cannon 100-400L glass. its an old setup nowadays and there's a ton of dust on my sensor already (just had it cleaned couple months ago. bleh.


----------



## TeamFowlAssassins (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice! I'd like to hunt the hole in that first pic!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

more.


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> cannon 30d. cannon 100-400L glass. its an old setup nowadays and there's a ton of dust on my sensor already (just had it cleaned couple months ago. bleh.


Nice. I'd end up with the wrong hardware loaded up when the time came. Anyways, it's a privilege being able to follow you along via pics. Thanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yea had to put in the half moon pic....hahaha! Nice pics....besides one!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Any dead ones?


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you ever been out that way for a spring snow goose hunt? I'm thinkin about setting one up for spring of '14 so I'm just tryin to find people who have so I can hear about their experiences 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

wavie said:


> Dont know if it was by chance but very nice catch on the interphase birds (Blues with white bellies).












we like to choot em... not catch 'em!



great Pics Kid.

have a Spring Snow scouting video somewhere that's impressive to a michigan guy. showed it to my resident buddy and he said nah, not enough there. (there was easy 10k-15k snows on this field) .

I thought he was full of it until the next morning when we went to his field and..... :yikes: never seen such a show. deafening!!

see if I can dig up my vid


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sthiede said:


> Any dead ones?


wish i had huge piles of dead birds. shot a few each day. been little bit of struggle. got here on sunday morning and it was one of the coldest days i've ever experienced out here. had mn guys blow out our roost monday. monday night colder yet and lost roost due to ice up. tuesday spent finding the birds again....find them, they don't leave the roost for 2 days....just sat there on the ice daylight til sundown. Last night htey fed. first time since we been here they have left out to feed like normal.

we're covered in geese but can't hunt them after 2pm (except sat/wed) and the mornings have been nothing flying due to cold/freeze temps.


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> wish i had huge piles of dead birds. shot a few each day. been little bit of struggle. got here on sunday morning and it was one of the coldest days i've ever experienced out here. had mn guys blow out our roost monday. monday night colder yet and lost roost due to ice up. tuesday spent finding the birds again....find them, they don't leave the roost for 2 days....just sat there on the ice daylight til sundown. Last night htey fed. first time since we been here they have left out to feed like normal.
> 
> *we're covered in geese but can't hunt them after 2pm (except sat/wed) and the mornings have been nothing flying due to cold/freeze temps.*


Can't you hunt snows all day?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sthiede said:


> Can't you hunt snows all day?


Nah. 2pm late season

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Nah. 2pm late season
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Am i to think that the mid contnent light goose numbers are in check? Highly doubt it. Whats the reasoning behind the 2 pm? Thanx for the great pics. Have a safe trip home kid. Shrubby


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Am i to think that the mid contnent light goose numbers are in check? Highly doubt it. Whats the reasoning behind the 2 pm? Thanx for the great pics. Have a safe trip home kid. Shrubby
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


idunno. i don't usually care for shooting snows but we had them all over us a couple days out there and couldn't shoot them.

can shoot lights/darks until 1pm on everyday....except saturday and wednesday its all day long. after november 2nd you can shoot them until 2pm (yippie, big extension). and after like november 20th you can hunt all day sunday.

only thing i can think of is a pressure thing. almost anytime theres a cutoff for afternoon hunting its based on pressure.

we were also severely covered in lessers. 90% of those canada pic's i originally posted are lessers, not giants.ll


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey Kid;

Be sure to get some of those birds to follow you back to CharlieTown. We need NEW BIRDS DESPERATELY!!!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Quackaddicted said:


> Hey Kid;
> 
> Be sure to get some of those birds to follow you back to CharlieTown. We need NEW BIRDS DESPERATELY!!!!!


Send your requests to Missouri, sounds like have everyone's birds already

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

